
Running as a Key Lifestyle Medicine for Longevity - js2
http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0033062017300488
======
js2
NYT reporting of the study: [https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/12/well/move/an-
hour-of-runn...](https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/12/well/move/an-hour-of-
running-may-add-seven-hours-to-your-life.html)

